# My cover for KoRn's "Pop A Pill" with Ibanez 7681, Apex1



## Souldread (Jul 7, 2011)

Check out my cover for* KoRn's "Pop A Pill"* with Ibanez 7681, Apex1, POD HD500


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 7, 2011)

Awesome job man!

I really, REALLY like your 7681 too!


----------



## Souldread (Jul 11, 2011)

thank you man!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 11, 2011)

Very nice 
I really like your guitar tone


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Jul 12, 2011)

what did you use for the drums? I LOVE that snare!


----------



## Souldread (Jul 12, 2011)

metal foundry


----------



## jymellis (Jul 12, 2011)

badass!


----------



## Souldread (Dec 24, 2011)

thanks


----------

